# Greetings!



## NemoNeem1221 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello from New Jersey!

Been writing stories since I was ten, and I evolved as a writer.

Here are my literary influences:

Hawthorne
Henry James
Faulkner
T. S. Eliot
Kafka
Lawrence
Cervantes
Melville
Stephen Crane
Cheever

I write screenplays, and sometimes I write poetry. Hope to have fun here.


----------



## lucas3140 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, I am actually from New Jersey myself. I hope you enjoy your time here I just joined tonight as well.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 26, 2011)

Greetings, Nemo! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello, Nemo. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## stevetaylor67 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, i'm sure you'll be made very welcome. I was, and have already recieved fantastic help and advice. Good luck!


----------

